# Stock up and save, HBO/Cinemax free weekend (DTV only?).



## MighTiVo (Oct 26, 2000)

Post your finds:
Chronicles of Riddick
Batman
Superman
CatWoman
Napolean Dynamite (every body else seems to have seen it so I guess I should too)


----------



## Sartori (Feb 5, 2005)

Million Dollar Baby and Ray


----------



## Paul E (Jul 9, 2002)

free preview of HBO and Cinemax is March 1721. 

I've got both TiVo's working hard this weekend.


----------



## tai-pan (Feb 9, 2006)

Dish says it's opened channels 285-298 for the free HBO/Cinemax weekend but my Humax won't seem to let me grab them.


----------



## Grimm1 (Jan 10, 2000)

tai-pan said:


> Dish says it's opened channels 285-298 for the free HBO/Cinemax weekend but my Humax won't seem to let me grab them.


Yeah that's what I just noticed. There is nothing in the guide data for those channels. I just setup a manual record for channel 287 for Million Dollar Baby...that should work thought it won't be properly named.

Anyone else have any better ideas?


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Dang, I forgot!!! It applies to digital cable systems also.


----------



## Grimm1 (Jan 10, 2000)

Well I got the TiVo running overtime...I think between Sunday and Tuesday I setup a manual record for about 15 movies. It stinks that they won't be properly named. I'm thinking about moving them to my PC, renaming them, and then moving them back to the TiVo.


----------



## Uncle Briggs (Sep 11, 2004)

I only have Showtime, so I picked up about 10-12 movies I've been wanting to see.


----------



## Grimm1 (Jan 10, 2000)

Paul E said:


> free preview of HBO and Cinemax is March 1721.
> 
> I've got both TiVo's working hard this weekend.


Is it for certain that it ends today? I couldn't find anything about it on Dish's website. I don't want to take a chance setting up manual records on the 22nd cuz if the channels go dead then TiVo will get stuck on them.


----------



## tai-pan (Feb 9, 2006)

Grimm1 said:


> Is it for certain that it ends today? I couldn't find anything about it on Dish's website. I don't want to take a chance setting up manual records on the 22nd cuz if the channels go dead then TiVo will get stuck on them.


Maybe that's why Dish's guide shows those channels saying upgrade tomorrow, instead of movies. I'm really disappointed in Dish not telling us about this.


----------

